# GX-7000 waste tank full



## Ridge (Mar 25, 2010)

Yesterday my Ricoh GX-7000 sayed that ink collector is nearly full (only two set of ink´s used), today it´s full and i cant do anything. I saw Conde video of butting white paper on that censor, but i cant find "reset co"..?

I push menu, then right arrow(enter) but i cant find reset co and enter again..?

What´s wrong, isn´t paper too white or i´m too stupid to push right buttons..=)


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

You will have to wait until it is full.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Generally yes you need to wait
But here's a short cut:

Menu, down arrow key to system
Enter
Down arrow to ink collector reset
Enter enter

Turn off then on


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Also be sure to update your printer's firmware.
You can find firmware that I have tested
at our site.


----------



## Ridge (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank´s..=)

It turned out that paper wasn´t too white or it was wrong placed, i but copier paper instead toilet paper and then the reset co come in menu..


----------

